# Davis loader mounting



## jmck70eb (Jun 1, 2004)

I just purchased a model 100 Davis loader and need some info on hooking up the pump to the engine crankshaft pulley, It came with a 12 inch shaft thats splined on one end which I'm thinking attaches to the crankshaft pulley somehow but I must be missing something. anyone have any pictures or info they could send..
Thanks.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome To TF jmck70eb!!

Sounds like the setup I had on my 8N for the plow blade. There is a flange that blots to the front pulley, that the shaft fits into. Now I belive that you need a new pulley also. I think the one that came with the tractor is cast, and you would need a steel pulley to mount the pump shaft on. Who knows what is on yous now though, after all these years ANYTHING could have been changed.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=12336>




Does this help any? I think I may have more pict if needed.


----------



## jmck70eb (Jun 1, 2004)

Yep, that looks like what I need. My pulley has four 1/4 inch holes taped in it so I need something like what you've got that splined in the center to accept my stinger shaft.
If anyone knows where I can buy parts like that let me know.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

www.just8ns.com 

If the part fits a Ford N, Don Barkley can help you with it!

Tell him Andy from Tractorforum.com sent you!!! 

Andy


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

If you need any more views, a page down, I have a thred on removing the plow on my N. Lots of pictures of the pump mount.


Good luck


----------



## Nutz (Jun 2, 2004)

*Crank pulley*

The Pulley on mine has no holes in it for a bolt up flange instead the center is threaded. The female receiver for the pump shaft was welded to an old chain drive gear. The problem I'm having is it's stripped (probably due to being out of alignment so bad after some fool dropped a plow on it!!) Can anyone tell me how this pulley is attached to the crank?


----------



## Nutz (Jun 2, 2004)

*crank pulley*

Here's a pic before it was out.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

looks like someone cobbled something together to work the pump.

Whats the end of the shaft look like?


----------



## Nutz (Jun 2, 2004)

It is a "Vickers" vane pump with a keyed shaft on the pump. There is an extension shaft to go through the center of the king pin to the crankshaft and that end is splined.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nutz _
> *It is a "Vickers" vane pump with a keyed shaft on the pump. There is an extension shaft to go through the center of the king pin to the crankshaft and that end is splined. *



Sounds like mine. Did/does yours have a flex joint in it? If not probably why it is all stripped out. 

The pulley should just be bolted onto the crank. You would need to temove the front engine mount to get to it, but I would probably replace it with the correct steel pully, with the right attachment hub for the pump stinger shaft. I think in the long run, you would be better off. BTW good time to change that fan belt


----------



## jmck70eb (Jun 1, 2004)

*Found it!*

I found the part I was looking for today, I called up a Tisco Dealer and he can order the adaptor for around $38.00. I've got four 1/4 holes taped into my harmonic balancer, 4 bolts go through the adaptor in metal sleeves that are mounted in rubber bushings to absorb shock loading and it turns out that they made 2 different types of adaptors, one will accept a 6 spline stinger shaft and the other will accept a threaded shaft, I've heard that the threaded shaft may be a left hand thread but haven't seen one to prove it true but it's a good thing to keep mind if you ever go to unscrew one of these.

Thanks for all the input..


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks for the update, jmck70eb. 

Please keep us posted. Hopefully post some pics of your installation and overall project notes! It is good having another 
"N-thusiast" around here!  WELCOME!

Andy


----------



## jmck70eb (Jun 1, 2004)

*1949 8N*

Heres a pic of my 49 with fresh "Vermillion Red" paint I got from the Just 8n website. Hope to have it 95% complete this weekend. Just waiting on some parts to arrive.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks good jmck70eb cant wait to see it with the sheet metal and tires on it. Good job:thumbsup:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

wow looks GREAT!!! Wish mine looked half as nice. You repainting the tin also?? Any picts of that?


----------



## jmck70eb (Jun 1, 2004)

*Almost done*

I started this project around the first of May and it's starting to come together. I sandblasted everything and welded up a few cracks which weren't apparent until it was blasted then before painting I installed a new clutch. All thats left is to paint and mount the rear axle loader brackets then I can hang the rear fenders. I bought one of those cheep non OEM style grills for the front and figured I'd modify it for the loader stinger shaft to fit through by welding a 4inch ring to it then cutting out the center. I'll post a pic when the projects complete.

Thanks for the interest..


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Good job. Did you perform a complete overhaul, including electrical, engine rebuild, tranny seals. PTO seals, hydraulics etc or was all of that ok and you just did a repaint? It looks really nice. What parts did you replace? It appears like a early 8N model 48-49ish --- you convert to 12V? 

Andy


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Great job jmck70eb it looks Simply Marvelous:thumbsup:


----------



## jmck70eb (Jun 1, 2004)

*Projects*

This is the first tractor I've owned as well as worked on and my intent was to fix it up as a working tractor for brush hogging the back field as well as using the loader for light yard/road maintenance. The engine was running good after the tune up so for financal reasons I opted to hold off on a enging rebuild for now figuring I can do it during the winter months if i dont like it's performance. The hydraulics seem to work ok but the real test will come in a few weeks after I buy that brush hog. Some of the new parts include

Tires
PTO Seal
Axle bushing
Spindle Bushings
Hub seals
Oil pressure gauge
Volt gauge
Shifter boot
Tie rod boots
Steering wheel
Ignition system 
Key switch
Light switch
Carb Kit
Air Cleaner Tube
Manifold
Drawbar stay Chains
Frost plugs
Water Pump
Radiator
Grill
Converted to 12 Volt charging system
Upgraded to a adjustable steering box


My last project was a 1970 Frod Bronco,


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Yea if its running good no since in rebuilding now. Once you get the bush hog on you'll know if it has enough power to get you by for awhile. Let you save up some more money to do the rebuild later. That old Bronco looks like your doing a major rebuild on it you have much rust on it.


----------



## 1466IH (May 27, 2014)

Hello all new here and I know this is an old thread but i am wandering if anyone has phone#'s for the drive coupling for the Davis loader. I am working on one for someone and have tried both the New Holland and Massey Ferguson dealers with no luck. The splines in the coupler on the crank pulley are almost gone, the shaft is severely worn, and the coupler that fits on the pump itself is not repairable. The pump needs a new shaft and the shaft seal is gone but he is just going to use an off the shelf replacement for it. It looks like he had the loader up and ran into something and bent the pump mount causing everything to run in bad angles until everything now belongs in the scrap pile. Any phone#'s, part#'s, names would be greatly appreciated. BTW it is a Davis/Mid-West model 101 loader ser#-10290


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy 1466IH, 

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

Can you find a make and model number on the pump?? It's probably 50+ years old. You might try to find a machine shop to rebuild or make parts. 

The pump mount will probably need to be replaced. I doubt you can get it back in spec. Running the pump with some angular offset will shorten its life. Need a bumper to protect the pump and mount in the future. 

What model Ford tractor is the loader mounted on?? Was it factory installed??

It might be cheaper to replace the pump, mount, and driveshaft.


----------



## 1466IH (May 27, 2014)

harry16 said:


> Howdy 1466IH,
> 
> Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.
> 
> ...


that's what I was afraid of I am a heavy equipment mechanic and am used to working on things a bit bigger lol. I did a Google search and this forum/topic was one of the first few results and after reading through it it seemed like a few guys knew where to source parts but I realize that was 10yrs ago so I really didn't have my hopes up of finding something. It is a davis/Midwest model 101 loader on a 1954 Ford 640. It all appears to be dealer installed but I do know that davis/Midwest made loaders, backhoes, and front blades for most brands of the time. Massey was a big one and they bought them out but they don't have parts anymore. Eaton bought out Vickers and I can still buy the exact pump but for what the owner does it will probably just get something similar from northern. I own a couple mills and lathes but the time it would take to make the parts at my shop rate of $85/hr it won't take long to have wore in it than what it is worth. That is one of the reasons I hate taking on jobs like this but it is a friend of a customer so I said sure. I guess I am going to be donating some time to this project to keep everyone happy in the long run
Does this forum still work with tapatalk? I am on my phone now and it says "click here to view in tapatalk" but when I do nothing come up. I use the app for several other forums and it would be great if this one did too. Thanks for the welcome and the reply


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Try contacting John Smith, founder of *Smiths Old Ford Tractors * website, at [email protected]. Sorry I didn't think of this earlier. 

I'm not familiar with tapatalk. Maybe someone will chime in here.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

I posted on another forum and got the following response from *GlenIdaho*:

*Contact Pro-Active Fluid Power 800-393-5733. They were able to provide parts for my Vickers pump on my Davis 102 loader. 

www.proactivefluidpower.com*


----------



## 1466IH (May 27, 2014)

harry16 said:


> Try contacting John Smith, founder of *Smiths Old Ford Tractors * website, at [email protected]. Sorry I didn't think of this earlier.
> 
> I'm not familiar with tapatalk. Maybe someone will chime in here.


Thank you I sent him an email. Do you happen to have the link to his site handy? I'm not too worried about the pump i can source out parts for it since it is a common, well known part and like i said there is a comparable pump at northern tool for $99 and with my rate being $85/hr it wouldnt make sense for a rebuild. If this was a machine that got used every day or even every week it would be justifiable to rebuild a good quality component but this thing only gets used once every couple months


----------



## lynnm13 (Jun 16, 2014)

*8N fan belt & Davis loader*



Ingersoll444 said:


> Sounds like mine. Did/does yours have a flex joint in it? If not probably why it is all stripped out.
> 
> The pulley should just be bolted onto the crank. You would need to temove the front engine mount to get to it, but I would probably replace it with the correct steel pully, with the right attachment hub for the pump stinger shaft. I think in the long run, you would be better off. BTW good time to change that fan belt


So, this looks like the coupler in front of the radiator on my father-in-law's tractor between the crankshaft & hydraulic pump. The radiator belt disintegrated and needs replaced. Is there a stub shaft that connects this to the pulley on the crankshaft? How much will need to be dismantled to replace the belt? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Harvey_W (Nov 23, 2013)

The hub on the pulley is splined for the pump driveshaft. If you pull the bolts out of the pump mount, and slide it forward the splined shaft will slide out of the pulley hub. Change the belt and reverse this procedure.


----------



## lynnm13 (Jun 16, 2014)

Well, the plot thickens. I searched for an emergency belt, since it looked like we would actually have to take the loader off to get at the pulley. Found some at Grainger, but it was $20 a foot. Found some other woodworking "emergency belt" that was the same type material/construction for about 1/2 the cost WITH expedited shipping. We have run the tractor for about 10 hours with the emergency belt & it has worked like a charm!


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Kind of an odd post on a tractor board. Especially by a brand new member. Do you have a tractor Annnare? I'm kinda wondering if you aren't one of those wretched spammers we see so much of these days.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Good catch.... and good bye to annnare!


----------

